# Nutcase Convention



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

at RLT this week. I had no prior warning, what gives man? :huh:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

It's certainly been interesting

Probably a combination of things brings it out in them. Something in the water, full moon, wrong shade of rubber wallpaper, straight jacket on too tight...


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

mjolnir said:


> It's certainly been interesting
> 
> Probably a combination of things brings it out in them. Something in the water, full moon, wrong shade of rubber wallpaper, straight jacket on too tight...


 :huh: Asylum lunatics taking over?


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

:cry2: :cry2: :cry2:

It was the snow for me


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

it's been hard work


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

sonyman said:


> It was the snow for me


Well you shouldn't eat the yellow stuff


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

mjolnir said:


> sonyman said:
> 
> 
> > It was the snow for me
> ...


 but the yellow stuff has a much stronger flavour and that smell wow its better than petrol :blink:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Must be that interplanetery alignment thing again 

TBH they (if they are a they) are very poor, at least Andy was interesting and most importantly, funny.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

MarkF said:


> at RLT this week. I had no prior warning, what gives man? :huh:


you mean that wasn't business as usual?

i must start drinking again .......


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

MarkF said:


> Must be that interplanetery alignment thing again
> 
> TBH they (if they are a they) are very poor, at least Andy was interesting and most importantly, funny.


I've heard so much about "Andy". any chance he could be making a return at some stage?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yeah but Andy was a complete "schitzo"

Still remember him winding up Neil about Russian Omegas :lol:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Still remember him winding up Neil about Russian Omegas :lol:


Yes, I remember that, I liked NeilC but Andy had him worried for a mo  Andy hounding Paulus about Seikos being good value, poor Paul, Andy just would not let it go....my favourite thread. :lol:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

I was thinking Andy at first too...but not nearly as _intelegent_. h34r:

Why do I have a feeling this is only the beginning? :lol:


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

so let me get this straight you think me and hlovett are the same person,Thats stupid we will have totaly different IP addys and email addys etc etc

If anyone does think that I dont know where they got that from but I can asure you its not true.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

sonyman said:


> so let me get this straight you think me and hlovett are the same person,Thats stupid we will have totaly different IP addys and email addys etc etc
> 
> If anyone does think that I dont know where they got that from but I can asure you its not true.


there not talking about you dude......

aint paranoia great......


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

I am not paranoid its just everyone is out to get me :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

MarkF said:


> at RLT this week. I had no prior warning, what gives man? :huh:


Dunno, I can't tell any difference. h34r:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

sonyman said:


> Thats stupid we will have totaly different IP addys and email addys etc etc


At one point we think Andy had up to 5 different IP's and probably 15 different user names 

He couldn't resist telling us who he was sooner or later though.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

pg tips said:


> sonyman said:
> 
> 
> > Thats stupid we will have totaly different IP addys and email addys etc etc
> ...


His best nicknames were "Takahashi" were he got his Japanese prefectures and provinces mixed up, and "cruiseboy" where some nasty people questioned his sexuality.







h34r:

He was funny, in a sad sort of way.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

who s this andy guy then and what is his story please tell all


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Things definitely aren't what they were


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Parabola said:


> Things definitely aren't what they were


Thats for sure......


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

potz said:


> Yeah :lol: good old Takahashi


That's genius. What a twat. :lol:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

mjolnir said:


> rubber wallpaper


Need to remember that :lol: Never heard that expression before


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

James said:


>


Ah, the famous Sun headline about a mental health patient who has his way with the employees of a launderette...

Nut Screws Washers and Bolts :lol:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

people who were members when this whackjob andy was around need to get past it i think youre still accusing people of being him like you did to me on my first night on the forum.if hes still lurking he must be pissing himself at the fact youre still affected by him.

not everyone who joins is going to have a ready made knowledge base or a good collection or even forum manners,ok some of the newbs who have thrown themselves around here this week has been amusing and mildly annoying.

but the mods do a good job and are alot fairer than i would be ,and surely its easy to tell if someone is trolling or causing trouble so they need to jump on it before it upsets the mood.

as for those of you saying its not what it used to be ,thats becoming really annoying as i wasnt around from word go then i cant coment can i but what i will say is you have to adjust to change as this is an open forum people are going to join and there will be the same questions asked over and over again.

you have to accept that sadly or you can choose not to.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I've read through that Takahashi thread and I think it raises an important point that everyone should be made aware of.



jasonm said:


> I mean if I had to choose between your tea and stabbing my eyes out with a hot fork I would have to think about it for a while....


I can't believe that Mac makes such terrible tea :no:

:lol:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Jason I don't think anyone seriously believes you or any of the new mbrs are Andy in disguise. And don't take it so seriously, nobody is having a go at anyone here. It's forum banter, that's all. But please don't say things like "you have to accept that", you'll only get someone saying who are you to say what we have to do.

It's a fact the forum isn't what it was. Things move on and develope. No one is implying it's a bad thing and those who don't like it now will move on anyway.

Rob, Mac uses that alpro soya milk, my 710 uses it and it is bloody awful


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

potz said:


> Yeah :lol: good old Takahashi


Brilliant, log on under one name, and then start a ruck with yourself using your alter ego.

As for things not being what they used to be, aint life grand when you're wearing rose tinted specs. Perhaps the question needs to be asked why the "characters" are no longer around, did they get bored with watches, bored with this particular forum, were they banned...................... who knows, and quite frankly so bleeding what. Forums move on, the cosy old boys club disbands, and the forum takes on a different slant. You either accept the changes, or you find a new forum or hobby more to your liking.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

pg tips said:


> Jason I don't think anyone seriously believes you or any of the new mbrs are Andy in disguise. And don't take it so seriously, nobody is having a go at anyone here. It's forum banter, that's all. But please don't say things like "you have to accept that", you'll only get someone saying who are you to say what we have to do.
> 
> It's a fact the forum isn't what it was. Things move on and develope. No one is implying it's a bad thing and those who don't like it now will move on anyway.
> 
> Rob, Mac uses that alpro soya milk, my 710 uses it and it is bloody awful


im not having a go at anyone just it comes across a bit of them and us thats all veterans vs newbs ,mildly annoying thats all.

soya milk should be banned and anyone who puts it in tea should be made to wear 2 watches at all times.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Anywhere where your the new boy is gonna feel clicky. I've been in my job 20 years and I'm only just begining to feel I'm not the new kid on the block! As cat says "so bleeding what" just ignore the old farts moaning and banter.

I don't think Mac will see wearing 2 watches as a punishment. making him go without perhaps.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

I have been around various forums for years I have moderated on more than a few and I get bored of most in very short time,As most poeple go through fads they will hang out a a new board 24hours a day watching every post they can and generaly flood the board until they either get bored and move on or settle down and become valued members,In a moderating capacity I always had a be nice until its time to not be nice attitude,there are a lot of people out there a lot know more than me on a lot of subjects but I know a lot more than some on others,for me its all about being ready to share the knowledge when someone asks and even if the question has been asked 300 times either point them nicely to the thread or answer it again.

One thing I am very opposed to is established members bullying newbs lets face it newbs get on everyones nerves at first like I am probably doing right now to some but I am not setting out to do so everyone will calm down soon and either except me or not I hope they like me but if not who cares I will never meet them so they really have very little effect on my life.Watches are a subject I am very passionate about I love my watches even though I dont yet have all the ones I want and if I did I would get bored of them. At the end of the day I intend to stay around here for a while and enjoy myself.

I am in IT and I have to often train people in new systems and software etc a lot of times I feel like shouting at people and getting annoyed but I dont why because you have to accept the fact that to some people conmuters and the internet are alien and they simply refuse to even start to comprehend them some people are very slow at learning things as shouting and insulting them will get you nowhere and onlookers will come to resent the people that do it. No One likes to stand back and watch a bully eventually popel will step in and say thats enough.

I will give an example last year I was doing an PC roll out for the NHS we rolled out about 2000 pcs and 200 laptops to users,As well as the pc upgrade we also upgraded peoples monitors I went to an office one day and poked my head round the door to find an old lady about 55 or so sat at her desk I introduced myself and told her what I was there to do well she started screaming and shouting telling me to get out and there was no way in hell I was changing anything,Her boss overheard and told us to come back in 15 mins we said ok and left,20 mins or so latter we went back and changed the monitor,keyboard,mouse & pc,She was complaining all the way through and still wasnt happy to tell you the truth we were glad to get out of there,Anyway about 2 days latter we got a call to take the ladys old monitor back she had a 15" tft and we had given her a 19" ws,since giving her the new monitor she had poned in sick due to the stress of having new equipment so her boss gave in and let her have her old monitor back.

Whats the moral of the story you ask well the moral is this that lady was so scared of new things and progress that she was willing to have time off work to prove a point she was so scared of change and moving with the times she was willing to walk away from her job,she knew she didnt have long left to work and she was trying to slow down the progress os she would still feel needed she was scared of being redundant not needed anymore when she first was in that department and everybody filed stuff away and worked on papaer she was the big cheese she knew all the systems and was the one they all went to now computers had taken her place and she felt not needed anymore she didnt understand the new technology and so she resented it and tried to fight against it. Instead of disliking the woman I actualy felt so sorry for her.

The sadest thing was within a few weeks of retiring this year she passed away a freind of hers told me she simply lost the will to live after she had nothing left to fight anymore her job was her life and without the job she had nothing left.

I recently heard she had passed away within

A simple story now just think about that for a moment.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

jaslfc5 said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > Jason I don't think anyone seriously believes you or any of the new mbrs are Andy in disguise. And don't take it so seriously, nobody is having a go at anyone here. It's forum banter, that's all. But please don't say things like "you have to accept that", you'll only get someone saying who are you to say what we have to do.
> ...


They say it's all in the eye of the beholder... with more than 1,000 posts I would consider Jason to be a veteran, not a newbie! :huh:

I can't comment on how things used to be. But I can say that this is by far the best forum I've come across - knowledgeable, entertaining and friendly. Sure it has its moments, but the mods do an excellent job and, by and large, it stays on track.

Now can someone sell me a mint Omega Flightmaster for Â£300? :lol:


----------



## Simon (Feb 23, 2003)

sonyman said:


> I have been around various forums for years ... I get bored of most in very short time


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

potz said:


> AbingtonLad said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


In that case I'll have two! :lol: :lol:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Simon said:


> sonyman said:
> 
> 
> > I have been around various forums for years ... I get bored of most in very short time


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

I think in general new members are welcomed with open arms here.

Perhaps the reason why the alarm bells rang in peoples minds (certainly mine) was that quite a few threads started up that involved dialogue almost solely between new members. Now the innocent explanation could be newbies sticking together having the confidence to post among 'equals' as opposed to threads involving high post count regulars which, if you are new, can be quite intimidating. On the other hand it's also quite unusual to see and so immediately strikes as odd therefore putting people on guard.

just a few thoughts

Andy


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I didnâ€™t know forums existed until a friend asked me to buy a couple of watches for him as he didnâ€™t have a credit card. I ended up with those watches and signed up.

When I joined it was RLT rather than TWF. I am member 2260 (maybe 60 of them were Andy  ) and there are now over 8,000 members. Maybe more find us now hence the increase in speed posting to 50 or one-time-posters of â€˜how much is this worthâ€™

It was much more about RLT watches then â€" thatâ€™s the biggest change I notice. Remember the birth of the RLT36 for example? Iâ€™ll bet most members were customers of Roy. Bet that canâ€™t be said of today.

.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

After putting some years in as a mod on this forum I decided to pack the job in because my enthusiasm had broadened to other interests and I couldn't offer as much time.

I signed on using another nick to see how I was received as a newcomer, just out of personal curiosity you'll understand. The exercise proved interesting and my conclusion is that a lot of people don't like strangers or change. No big deal, humans can be like that.

When I first joined RLT there was a large proportion of members who thought they knew better than everyone else, had little tollerance for new members, especially those who collected "cheap" watches. Thankfully most of those have moved on or been banned and the majority of people using this forum are freindly and helpfull, but not all by any means.

In general, this forum has less stuffed shirts, know -it -alls and internet cave dwellers than most, in my experience. In fact, many of our members have been incredibly kind and generous to me over the years and I'm glad to have known them.

This is really a reflection of society in general, there are good 'uns and bad 'uns, that will not change. Thankfully we have an uncharacteristically high proportion of good 'uns on RLT.

Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

mjolnir said:


> Simon said:
> 
> 
> > sonyman said:
> ...


seams you picked up on that I will explain more,Most forums are to be blunt boring people whinging on or asking questions that I dont know the answers to so I get bored of that,I like inetersting conversation I like listening to opposing views,I like healthy deabates not mud slinging I like funny and amusing things, but most of all I love two things learning something new and getting a bit of a bargin now thats what gets my juices flowing so to speak :tongue2:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Stan said:


> I signed on using another nick to see how I was received as a newcomer, just out of personal curiosity you'll understand. The exercise proved interesting and my conclusion is that a lot of people don't like strangers or change. No big deal, humans can be like that.


 

You mean that was you


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

James said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > I signed on using another nick to see how I was received as a newcomer, just out of personal curiosity you'll understand. The exercise proved interesting and my conclusion is that a lot of people don't like strangers or change. No big deal, humans can be like that.
> ...


Yep, I'm cruiseboy. :lol:


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

potz said:


> Simon said:
> 
> 
> > sonyman said:
> ...


oh come on putz lets shake hands and kiss and make up I will if you will :lol:


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

He might if you stopped calling him a "p*u*tz! :blink:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

langtoftlad said:


> He might if you stopped calling him a "p*u*tz! :blink:


Yes, good advice.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> langtoftlad said:
> 
> 
> > He might if you stopped calling him a "p*u*tz! :blink:
> ...


Very :wink2:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

jaslfc5 said:


> people who were members when this whackjob andy was around


He wasn't a whack job, why do you say that, he was a professional musician, could spell too.

He was an intelligent, informative member who overstepped the mark and was banned. A shame IMO but probably the right decision


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > langtoftlad said:
> ...


He started it by calling me Phoney Man so there :bb: :bb: :cry2:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

sonyman said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


Good grief. :blink:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

MarkF said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > people who were members when this whackjob andy was around
> ...


It was, that's why Roy (after much soul searching) took that action initially.

He didn't stop coming back under other pseudonyms for some time, and may be back in the future. Not that _most_ of us are interested, I suspect. 

I'm still here until Roy bans me or God takes me, you can console yourself with that fact Mark. :lol: My opinions may be less "mutual" than in the old days, that's the benefit of reduced responsibility.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Stan said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


Stan, Andy never enters my conciousness until things like that have happened this week, occur. He upset a lot of people, but not me, so we have different opinions. I am not surpised that Roy "soul searched" after all, he was one of the most informative and knowledgable contributors. Very hard to replace, just like Foggy, Simon and Neil. Funny how we lose 'em.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > MarkF said:
> ...


I hope we don't lose anymore members because they are intimidated by people similar to the ones you mention. Andy didn't upset me, I played him like the cheap fiddle he was.

But that's not my problem any longer because I'm not a mod, just an unfettered member, like you.  You may not have liked me as a mod but that's irrelevant, I'm no longer a mod. 

Let's look to the future.  I am.

Edit: I think Simon posted quite recently.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Stan said:


> I'm still here until Roy bans me or God takes me, you can console yourself with that fact Mark. :lol:


  I'll return the money we collected guys

:lol:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

James said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still here until Roy bans me or God takes me, you can console yourself with that fact Mark. :lol:
> ...


How much was it? Do I get a cut? 

Not that I'm too concerned. Roy (Lancelot) told me not to be.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

lol  should you not be in bed

EDIT: I mean asleep, I don't want to know where you are keyboarding from

.........


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

James said:


> lol  should you not be in bed


It's a much overated place James. 

G'night.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

sonyman said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


no.....that was me :tongue2:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > Jason I don't think anyone seriously believes you or any of the new mbrs are Andy in disguise. And don't take it so seriously, nobody is having a go at anyone here. It's forum banter, that's all. But please don't say things like "you have to accept that", you'll only get someone saying who are you to say what we have to do.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Robert said:


> It was much more about RLT watches then â€" thatâ€™s the biggest change I notice. Remember the birth of the RLT36 for example? Iâ€™ll bet most members were customers of Roy. Bet that canâ€™t be said of today.


Got a bit misty reading this. :sadwalk:


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> sonyman said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


yeah he jumped on the bandwagon though.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

MarkF said:


> Very hard to replace, just like Foggy, Simon and Neil.


...and Roy. :mellow:



MarkF said:


> Funny how we lose 'em.


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

AbingtonLad said:


> They say it's all in the eye of the beholder... with more than 1,000 posts I would consider Jason to be a veteran, not a newbie! :huh:
> 
> I can't comment on how things used to be. But I can say that this is by far the best forum I've come across - knowledgeable, entertaining and friendly. Sure it has its moments, but the mods do an excellent job and, by and large, it stays on track.
> 
> Now can someone sell me a mint Omega Flightmaster for Â£300? :lol:


I'd like to second all of those points.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

MarkF said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > people who were members when this whackjob andy was around
> ...


my mistake i misinterperated numerous personna as whackjobbyness i dont know how i got to that sorry. spelling ,musician did he have nice teeth too.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Stan said:


> In general, this forum has less stuffed shirts, know -it -alls and internet cave dwellers than most, in my experience. In fact, many of our members have been incredibly kind and generous to me over the years and I'm glad to have known them.
> 
> This is really a reflection of society in general, there are good 'uns and bad 'uns, that will not change. Thankfully we have an uncharacteristically high proportion of good 'uns on RLT.
> 
> Just my opinion, of course.


Nice post, Stan - and +1 on all counts. :thumbsup:


----------



## purplepantman (Jan 4, 2009)

Although I'm a newbie, I've been a long time lurker around here for a couple of years and finally decided to join up a month or so ago.

This place is one of the friendliest places on tinternet. In my opinion, newbie's perhaps get ignored a bit but isn't that the same in the real world everywhere.

On some of the other forums I check out you see some people get a REAL hard time for asking a simple question.

Also people will always harp back to the good old days and how things were better but as Billy Joel says;

"The good old day's wern't always good and tomorrow ain't as bad as it seems".

Now who's wants to be first to slag me off for quoting a Billy Joel song?

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

potz said:


> who fawn ingratiatingly as soon as they see it to be beneficial and who try to play people off against one another.


Superb posting as always Potz.

Nesima told me that you have terrible dress sense

Tongue so firmly in cheek that it hurts :lol:


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

potz said:


> Just to clarify something.
> 
> I have nothing against newbies. I was one myself once and benefitted from the friendly way this crowd accepted me.
> 
> ...


As a newbie myself - cowering at the back - only joking and feeling quite welcome here, I can say that as far as I am concerned all I have had here is useful information and assistance from all concerned.

I am still learning (aren't we all) and am grateful for the information freely given to help me on a steep learning curve about various watches I have acquired from usually the predictable dubious source. Potz has been very helpful with questions on watches and seems like a knowledgeable and genuine bloke - as do many others on this forum.

There, said my piece!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think this thread has run it's course, executive decision, thread now closed

Thank you and good night :notworthy:


----------

